

The Importance of Unimportant People - Why Everyone Is Important - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/single-serve-bros/

======
googleboy
Question: What can a sincere smile, a kind word, and a friendly ear get you?

Answer: Plenty.

I like the sentiment of this post, but as someone who has traveled a great
deal on business, it is easier said than done.

Even so, I too have gotten my share of car upgrades and free airline drinks by
taking the time to talk and listen to some hardworking, often overlooked
people. The toughest part for me was finding the energy to 'care enough' to
enter into such conversations.

